# Any tire seller's post your tires 13-14 whitewall



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

There's a number of wheel posts but nothing for just tires from O.G 5.20s ,Coker to any 13-14 Radial for those that like to see a tire mounted on rim post all that are available for Lowriding side by side 
If your a tire/rim shop you should have these available for the public to see what it looks like mounted on rim to chose from


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

im in the market for some tires but i personally would like to see some of these tires everyone says is better than the next one but no one shows me pics or gives me any info as to why there tire is better if its to much trouble to mount a tire ok understood then show some tires side by side


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

tiger paws about the best looking WW that most can get ahold of so far,an imo they dont look to bad.Thay dont have as mutch "streatch" to them like firestones,hankooks,etc but they look good .Just go back a page or two theres a couple topics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

baggedout81 said:


> tiger paws about the best looking WW that most can get ahold of so far,an imo they dont look to bad.Thay dont have as mutch "streatch" to them like firestones,hankooks,etc but they look good .Just go back a page or two theres a couple topics


i agree 100% .....the look way better then the milestars but not as good as a firestone .....unfortunatly you cant be to picky because there are so few choices


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

That's true can't be to picky but for $300 at least I would like to see a few pics of the different kinda tires to choose from all the wheel sellers post up pics of different wheels they sell why can't anyone do the same with the tires regardless if its only 2 or 3 different brands


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

they are all posted on here...just have to look around


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*copy and paste pics in here *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone have 1 new or used 14in Remington for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *copy and paste pics in here *



Milestars


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

My brother got a set of 4 hercules tires 13's for $250 pm me for info. New!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *copy and paste pics in here *


5.20s 13s


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

13s cornell 1000







[/


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any1 know any info on these Tornell tires


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Uniroyal tigerpaw 

155/80/13 $241.60 a set free shipping

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tirebuyerw...A-Z)/isListChanged/false/action/searchyBySize

185/75/14 $275.96 a set free shipping

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tirebuyerw...tSizeChg_1518119013/true/action/searchyBySize

185/70/14 $294.24 a set free shipping

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tirebuyerw...90210/tireBrand/Uniroyal/action/searchyBySize


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

shit, there arn`t much to pick from,,,,,,,,
gonna look at the 5.20 chokers today at pamona


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> 5.20s 13s


:fool2:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

what is a set of fr380 going for now??? ive heard of guys getting 5 hun for them


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> 5.20s 13s


 BAD ASS LOOK RIGHT THERE!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> any1 know any info on these Tornell tires
> 
> View attachment 420089


 THESE LOOK LIKE THEY'LL LOOK LIKE MILESTARS WHEN INFLATED!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

925rider said:


> what is a set of fr380 going for now??? ive heard of guys getting 5 hun for them


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I'VE HEARD SOME VATOS DONT LIKE THE COKER 520 13'S! HEARD THEY LOOK A LIL THICKER THAN THE COKER 520 14'S!!! SO WHAT WOULD YOU PREFER THE COKER 520 13'S OR FIRESTONES FR-380? JUST ASKING CAUSE I KNOW THE FR-380 IS ONE OF THE SKINNY RADIALS OUT THERE!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> I'VE HEARD SOME VATOS DONT LIKE THE COKER 520 13'S! HEARD THEY LOOK A LIL THICKER THAN THE COKER 520 14'S!!! SO WHAT WOULD YOU PREFER THE COKER 520 13'S OR FIRESTONES FR-380? JUST ASKING CAUSE I KNOW THE FR-380 IS ONE OF THE SKINNY RADIALS OUT THERE!!!


Correct! The choker 520 is thicker and edges are not sharp like 14 chokers. So for the skinny look its either og520s or firestones


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Correct! The choker 520 is thicker and edges are not sharp like 14 chokers. So for the skinny look its either og520s or firestones


 THANKS FOR THAT INFO! I HAVE A FEW NEW SETS OF COKER 13'S N THE FR380 IN STORAGE... JUST HAVENT REALLY LOOKED AT THE COKER 13'S! WAS GONNA SELL SOME FEW SETS OF THE FR380'S TO GET MORE COKERS BUT GUESS THIS CHANGED MY MIND NOW!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> THANKS FOR THAT INFO! I HAVE A FEW NEW SETS OF COKER 13'S N THE FR380 IN STORAGE... JUST HAVENT REALLY LOOKED AT THE COKER 13'S! WAS GONNA SELL SOME FEW SETS OF THE FR380'S TO GET MORE COKERS BUT GUESS THIS CHANGED MY MIND NOW!!!


If you selling any let me know, interested.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

925rider said:


> what is a set of fr380 going for now??? ive heard of guys getting 5 hun for them


Shit if there going for that much I got a set for 450 shipped in my garage I'll let go there slighty used


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Shit if there going for that much I got a set for 450 shipped in my garage I'll let go there slighty used


pics


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> pics


No problem they will be up later I'm heading out the door to work


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> any1 know any info on these Tornell tires
> 
> View attachment 420089





13OZKAR said:


> THESE LOOK LIKE THEY'LL LOOK LIKE MILESTARS WHEN INFLATED!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 423104


 NOT BAD AFTER ALL! GUESS THESE DAYS THERES NOT MUCH TO CHOOSE FROM ON RADIALS!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I HAVE A FEW SETS OF FR380S... *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 423104


*HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THEM?*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I HAVE A FEW SETS OF FR380S... *


PM sent..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> PM sent..


*RETURNED.!*


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I HAVE A FEW SETS OF FR380S... *


Price


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Milestars
> 
> View attachment 404941


those are hankooks


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> pics


heres the pics


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

925rider said:


> what is a set of fr380 going for now??? ive heard of guys getting *5 hun *for them


i got to sets for sale at that price!!!:biggrin:

i like marshalls any one carry them????


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

these have a nice white wall not to thrilled with the big black letters!!
:scrutinize:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> THANKS FOR THAT INFO! I HAVE A FEW NEW SETS OF COKER 13'S N THE FR380 IN STORAGE... JUST HAVENT REALLY LOOKED AT THE COKER 13'S! WAS GONNA SELL SOME FEW SETS OF THE FR380'S TO GET MORE COKERS BUT GUESS THIS CHANGED MY MIND NOW!!!


pm me a price on them cokers if you decide to sell a set


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> I'VE HEARD SOME VATOS DONT LIKE THE COKER 520 13'S! HEARD THEY LOOK A LIL THICKER THAN THE COKER 520 14'S!!! SO WHAT WOULD YOU PREFER THE COKER 520 13'S OR FIRESTONES FR-380? JUST ASKING CAUSE I KNOW THE FR-380 IS ONE OF THE SKINNY RADIALS OUT THERE!!!



If u decided to sell a set of coker or fr380 lmk, tahnks.


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i got to sets for sale at that price!!!:biggrin:
> 
> i like marshalls any one carry them????


I do.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

natedogg84 said:


> I do.


cuanto ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

VERY NICE CHEVY & Zzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i got to sets for sale at that price!!!:biggrin:
> 
> i like marshalls any one carry them????


VERY FUCKING NICE!!!


----------



## H-TOWNMEX (Aug 27, 2011)

ttt


----------

